# Cleveland Sportsman Show



## boneheadbassboy (Nov 2, 2008)

Just returned from the Cleveland sportsman Show? If you thought the Akron Show was a "DUD" wait till you go to Euclid.They only had about 6 vendors with any merchandi9se to sell. Most of it stuff was left-overs from the Akron Show! They did have more seminars than other shows (Big Daddy's was pretty good) but for "stuff" to sell "FORGET IT!"

Is Niles having a swap meet this year? Went for the first time last year,small but had a lot to offer.

Don Thompson
Boneheadbassboy


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

i'm glad i got a free ticket !! thanks steve!!! my kids liked the slide and things though !!!


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

Agree with boneheadbassboy. Don't see how they will be able to charge admission to these shows much longer.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the seminar compliment. There are a wide variety of great talks going on, especially the deer field dressing seminar and the hunting dog demos.

I think as a total package, the show is a success. Lots of variety and in these tough times, it's hard to do. There were a lot of people there looking and a lot of vendors who were happy they were there. 

I'm thankful the show is there, all shows for that matter, and they're not all about getting tackle deals. And I mean that in a good way.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

What vendors are there?


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

That used to be the show of shows, back 20 years ago, for stuff to buy, as well as guides, travel and shows. Not anymore.... Niles is March 5th, 6th and 7th. http://www.fishnfieldreport.com/


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

My son and I made a visit Saturday evening. Free parking, discount tickets and on the east side, made it easy. No it's not a great show, but I didn't expect it to be. There were a few things there that caught my interest. Talked with a few people, got some bs going. It gets you out of the house, and talk some fishing or whatever. My expectations were not high, so I was not disappointed. Now if I had to drive 2 hours or something, I might be a bit ticked.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

I went up today just to see 2 things, big daddy, and everything else. Thought you put on a nice show today and I really learned some new things and techniques about crappie fishing I will apply this spring out here in spencer. as far as the show goes, it was ok. Im not sure what happened to it from the switch from the Ix to the new location but whatever, beggers cant be choosers,
Also big daddy, where did they get that fresh deer from? that was neat


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks again. I had a great time at the show with the seminars and talking with folks. I think Nick had a better time, tying some flies, hanging with the Chagrin River Outfitters guys, assisting with the deer field dressing seminar, and teh guy from Wild River Rods. Plus, seeing lots of friends, old and new.

I did pick up (at a good price) some Rapala Husky Jerks (F-18's) plus some cicadas and Heddon sonars... Had a good discussion w/ a guide from Sodus Point, NY about fishing Lake Ontario... Lots of great stuff. 

I'm thankful for the opportunity to get up there and give back a little and hopefully help people, just as others have helped me. That's what it's all about.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I still couldnt get Dee to eat the stew and chili Carl,LMAO but i did manage to walk out with two Quantum Indicator reels at realy good price (last few hours of the show prices) for the trolling rods i bought off of Rizzman.

Oh and BD, let me know when u get some micros, i wouls like to buy some please, spoons and jigs


----------

